#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "противостояние"

## Караульный

Японский фильм в стиле современного аниме-фэнтези.
Летают, дерутся. Зомби, воплощение героя прошлого, красавица, магия.
Кровавая бойня, куча мяса, выстрелов и мечей. Не без юмора.

Запаситесь попкорном, спрайтом и получите полурачасовое удовольствие  :Smilie: .

Удалось посмотреть в ночь со второго на третье января по РТР. 
Если вы смотрели подобные фильмы - этот не сможет не произвести впечатления.  :Smilie:

----------

